# Heuer Chronosplit - Help Needed!



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Hello there

As most of probably know I've been interested in/collecting mechanical watches for about three years now and I'm a complete sucker for late 60's and 70's models







(and watches). Something about that time period and it's general ethos just connects with me whether it's music, cars, architecture or indeed watches, I love it!

Anyway, I've inherited a Heuer Chronosplit 102.703, the LCD/LCD model. I'm completely new to LCD watches and would appreciate any information/photos/links about the Chronosplit. The watch isn't working at the moment, I don't know whether it just needs a new battery or a replacement LCD unit/module. I've heard rumours that a DKNY module has been fitted to the Manhattan, would it fit into the Chronosplit? TBH I can't even figure out how to remove the back at the moment, that's how much help I need!

Here's some pics of the watch:










As the sharp eyed amongst you will notice it's also a military issue piece, which really makes me want to get it working again.

Thanks for reading and I look forward to hearing from you. All help will be much appreciated and if anyone can recommend a specialist to restore this watch back to its former glory I'm all ears.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive sent you a PM Gary...

Thats a great piece, I really hope its salvagable...

Keep us up to date with progress


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Ive sent you a PM Gary...
> 
> Thats a great piece, I really hope its salvagable...
> 
> Keep us up to date with progress


Cheers Jase, will do


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Very cool. Gary, can you PM me the link to the DKNY module info... ta!

Good luck with this one... I love a bit of LCD!


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

JonW said:


> Very cool. Gary, can you PM me the link to the DKNY module info... ta!
> 
> Good luck with this one... I love a bit of LCD!


PM sent Jon, hope it helps.

Cheers,

Gary


----------

